# Most users ever online was 845, Today at 03:40 PM.



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

*Most users ever online was 857, Today at 04:14 PM.*

Hey, hey!:clap:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Yea, I'm not really sure what is happening. Pretty cool though...


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh man, I just missed it. I signed on at 3:55


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't get too excited. 300 of them was me. Remember I was bored today!


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

As busy as I've been lately, I can't seem to get online here until 6 or 8 pm anymore. Sorta miss the afternoon rush of people online, show up to all the good topics three pages late, etc. sheesh!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Which leads me to a question I've been meaning to ask. How do most of you view the posts? Do you scan the "Today's Posts" or just go into every category, one by one and look them over?
Inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I always refresh the main page and go forum by forum looking at the one's with bright yellow hats (new posts)....After a pass through all of it, I go back, refresh main page, and see what's new!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I always go to 'new posts' and start looking for evil-doers.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> I always go to 'new posts' and start looking for evil-doers.


Ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pro, are you getting paid the same as me? :jester:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> Pro, are you getting paid the same as me? :jester:


Less.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> I always go to 'new posts' and start looking for evil-doers.


yo tambien


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pro, there is no 'less'.

To all, we try to keep this site as clean as we can. Compared to other sites, I think that all of us do a good job.:clap:


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Pro, there is no 'less'.
> 
> To all, we try to keep this site as clean as we can. Compared to other sites, I think that all of us do a good job.:clap:


Yes


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> I always go to 'new posts' and start looking for evil-doers.


What do we do when we find an "Evil-Do-er"?  

Do we.....shoot 'em?:w00t:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Correction first, elimination second.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

*Ahhhh....*



Teetorbilt said:


> Correction first, elimination second.


I see....first we just wound 'em. THEN we KILL 'EM! Sounds fair to me!:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Patty, if you have a better way, I'm listening. We have had our share of jerks here.

Most of us are guys and we 'fix' 'problems' as most guy's do. Now.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Patty, if you have a better way, I'm listening. We have had our share of jerks here.
> 
> Most of us are guys and we 'fix' 'problems' as most guy's do. Now.


I'm with you all the way, Teetor. Sounds ok to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

As a moderator at a motorcycle forum, I can appreciate that number. Congrats on building a great forum.


----------

